# PB 26" Saugeye!



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Got out this evening for a couple hours hunting for the elusive 20" smallmouth again. Weather was incredible, water temps really starting to climb, water clarity was better than it has been for a week of so (6-8") Started off with a floating minnow and after about 10 minutes I got into one of the smaller saugeye I have caught at around 8". Another 10 minutes of nothing and I decided to try the Rebel Wee Craw in moss. I have tried to stay away from throwing this, but I just can't stop myself! About 5 cast later as I pause and jerk the line gets heavy, I am not feeling much head shake at first and the fish is staying deep. I gradually work it near the surface and it starts to thrash around... I now know I have a very nice saugeye. Got to shore for a quick measurement, a couple of pictures and released her to fight another day. This is new personal best 26" saugeye... I do not have a scale, but am fairly certain this is also the heaviest saugeye I have caught in the GMR.

Ended up with 5 smallmouth, 2 largemouth and 2 saugeye for the evening. Not a bad way to spend a couple of hours. Thank to fellow angler that took the picture, the self portraits are never as good.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/59179/size/big/cat/all/limit/last1


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

Wow! What a bute


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Congrats, what a hoss! Looks like shes either eating good or still full of eggs!


----------



## BigRed (Jun 19, 2008)

Scott, Great catches, as always, and thanks for the little details about what you used and how you fished it. One question ... Is your GMR the same one that's here in Ohio? I could use TnT and not have a 5 smallmouth, 2 largemouth, and 2 saugeye _week_!


----------



## chrsvic (Apr 20, 2005)

Scott, 

I honestly don't know how you do it, you must be the fish whisperer. I tried GMR half-heartedly a little last night up north of Troy, and to me the water looked the color of chocolate milk. I assumed rain up north in Logan County had messed it up. You are the man!


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

BigRed said:


> Scott, Great catches, as always, and thanks for the little details about what you used and how you fished it. One question ... Is your GMR the same one that's here in Ohio? I could use TnT and not have a 5 smallmouth, 2 largemouth, and 2 saugeye _week_!


GMR is referring to the Great Miami River right here in Ohio. Maybe you need to work the TNT a little slower with more of a twitch pause action


----------



## small talk (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow! Nice catch!


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

The water in the GMR north of Troy had no clarity yesterday, was very murky. I didn't even think about fishing, well I thought about fishing but it wouldn't have been worth it. It rained a lot up by Indian Lake and all the mud seems to be washing down from there.

Nice fish Scott! I think 26 inches is about the same as the biggest Saugeye I ever caught from the GMR as well. Good job and well done!


----------



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

Congrats, that's a beautiful fish :B


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

hell of a fish scott, very nice! neil was saying tthat saugeye was about the only thing going right now down there. almost time for you to work on a new PB smallmouth :B


----------



## lovelandfly (Mar 11, 2010)

what a beaut!


----------



## Crankb8 (Jan 1, 2009)

I must be gettin' senile. I know I typed up a response to this thread earlier this morning....


Anyway.......congrats on the PB saugeye, Scott. Out of all the saugeye I've seen come out of the river, I can only remember 2 in that size class.


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow, a 6.5 lb saugeye! Way to go, Scott!


----------



## smithbgfsh (Jun 12, 2006)

Congrats Scott, that is a super saugeye! We've had a super winter for saugeye but right about the time the time change hit & the water warmed up they stoped abruptly down here. Tons of smallmouth being caught here but no saugeye . Once again, beautiful fish!


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

That&#8217;s a really nice saugeye! I&#8217;d guess at least 6 lbs.
I caught a 26 incher (my PB) in 2010, it was a hair over 6 lb.


----------



## peteavsurace (May 15, 2008)

Wow, that's a sow! Nice job! I'd say 6++.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Great fish and sounds like you had a great evening!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Scott, not sure you know how to catch anything small. 

Wow, pick your body of water that's huge anywhere!!!! Impressive!!!

Nice job, congrats!!


Sent from . . . off and over there.


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

SConner said:


> ... I do not have a scale, but am fairly certain this is also the heaviest saugeye I have caught in the GMR.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Wow, Awesome fish Scott!!!


----------



## fishin.accomplished (Apr 4, 2011)

Great job Scott, and a beautiful fish. Saugeye are my favorite target species. I think they offer the best opportunity for a double digit fish. Keep up the good work and great posts. Fish on...


----------



## larryfish (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats! That's a "Sumo"!!!

:B


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Gulfvet - Thanks for the weight calculation. I assume this works out to the average saugeye of that length, so I would add a little for the egg sacs? The calculation works out to 6.5 lbs... Add .5 for the egg sacs and you have 7 lbs even. Does that make sense?


----------



## jimnrg (Aug 6, 2008)

That's a beautiful saugeye, Scott. Hope you're saving a couple fish for me to catch Conditions looking good for a wade this afternoon


----------

